# black shark 11 inch



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well here he is picture of my 11 inch black shark,that is sharing the house with my pacu. picture doesn't due him n e justice.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

get a b=etetr pic he looks cool


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Here ya go bro.. best I can do.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow, now i see the shark


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice shark man, now the pic looks way better


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats pretty sweet never seen 1 that big


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> Here ya go bro.. best I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thanks there rhomzilla thats kewl as hell for you to do this for me greatly appreciated.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Here ya go bro.. best I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Great looking shark







For how long did you have him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jan said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go bro.. best I can do.
> ...


thanks there jan,i got this guy back about three months ago and he eats like a pig and has already grown around 2 inches since i have gotten him.this guy is always swimming around and very active although he doesn't get along too well with my other three bala sharks only one of them almost as big as him the other two are a bit smaller in size,we will see how he gets along with his new tanks mates i just went and picked up this morning one is about a 10 inch jack dempsey i got for 35 dollars,and a 7 inch flowerhorn who's hump is just now starting to develop really nice.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

very nice. We just got a nice size black tip shark at my work.Thinking about bringing it home.


----------

